# Canned Meat Tryout



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

So last night I thought it was time to give it a try. I opened a can of Keystone Ground Beef to make spaghetti sauce. It looked decent out of the can. Appearance was similar to the ground beef I have canned. Signs of fat which is normal.Heated it before mixing to drain the fat off. Mixed with some spaghetti sauce. Wasn't bad. Finer texture than my fresh ground beef that we buy. I would buy it to stock up on. I have also used the Keystone beef and the chicken. Just thought I would let everyone know in case they would wanting to know before purchase. I have also found it readily available at Walmart cheaper than online.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I'll look for it (beside the spam and canned chilli?).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have some as well in my stores. I get it off Amazon...... haven't seen it in a Wal Mart in my area.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Its $6 and change in Walmart and I believe when I checked it was a lot more on Amazon. Its located with all the other canned meats. I have checked several Walmart's and have seen it in my area. When I looked up Walmart online it showed out of stock within 50 miles. The next day I found it at the first store I checked


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For 6.00 a can wouldn't it be less expensive to can it yourself?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Broncosfan.....I paid $10.77 for 28 ounces last purchase on Amazon. I will dig around a little at WalMart.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

There is a canned meat besides spam? 

having tired a few myself Kirkland makes a pretty good canned roast beef. As for canned chicken its been hit and miss for a good one. Oh and the peppered spam is really good when pan fried with some sriracha sauce on it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Diced spam fried up with kernel corn from a can. The spam gets fried up first then you throw the corn in because of different heating times. 

Vienna sausages are cheap and good with eggs.
Corned beef with hard boiled eggs.
Corned beef hash with over eggs.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to be able to find canned steak and kidney pie. Loved the stuff. It disappeared around these parts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I used to be able to find canned steak and kidney pie. Loved the stuff. It disappeared around these parts.


Please share/explain - kidney pie?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Please share/explain - kidney pie?


Yep, just like it sounds, beef and kidney in a puff pastry shell with gravy. Scottish. Delicious. You can still get it from Amazon, but it's $13 for 400 grams. Out of my price range, now. I think the mad cow disease scare stopped imports a few years back.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is another thread about keystone meat

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...talk/17187-best-place-canned-ground-beef.html


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I can a lot of different things including different meats. I don't think you could save very much if you canned it yourself or else you raised your own beef. Each can is just 4 oz. shy of 2 lbs. Where I live ground beef is around $3 a lb. and around $2.60 a lb. on sale. Added the jar , and lid and you wouldn't save much. It takes 1 1/2 hrs. to can meat in a pressure cooker. I also like the fact that its in a metal can vs. a glass jar. Storage of the metal can would be so much easier also. For instance when I make jam I spend less than a $1 a jar. Salsa less than 50 cents a jar. But I'm not counting my time. So this one is up to each person can it yourself or save the time and spend it canning something that is a better return for your money.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you enjoy canning, if it's your hobby, money becomes a secondary factor.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Broncosfan said:


> I can a lot of different things including different meats. I don't think you could save very much if you canned it yourself or else you raised your own beef. Each can is just 4 oz. shy of 2 lbs. Where I live ground beef is around $3 a lb. and around $2.60 a lb. on sale. Added the jar , and lid and you wouldn't save much. It takes 1 1/2 hrs. to can meat in a pressure cooker. I also like the fact that its in a metal can vs. a glass jar. Storage of the metal can would be so much easier also. For instance when I make jam I spend less than a $1 a jar. Salsa less than 50 cents a jar. But I'm not counting my time. So this one is up to each person can it yourself or save the time and spend it canning something that is a better return for your money.


I thought it was 1 lb. I agree I can't beat the price for 2 lbs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I thought it was 1 lb. I agree I can't beat the price for 2 lbs.


Keystone comes in a 28 oz can.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I got some for walmart. $6.2x a can. It's not bad, but nothing I'd write home about. It has a smell that reminds me of canned cat food, but wasn't bad in the burritos we made with it. We're stocking it at our house, and will use it from time to time when convenience is important and I'm not going to cook up the stuff that we have in the fridge or freezer, that way we continue to rotate it and don't end up with any old cans. My wife and kids ate it, it just has a little different flavor than I'm used to. I like the idea of having some of our meat in a form that won't go bad without electricity. Anyone on the fence, buy some and try it! Assuming you can find it. I had to have my brother get it from walmart in a different state because none of ours stock it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

shooter said:


> There is a canned meat besides spam?


OK, you asked.... Tuna, Salmon, Chicken, etc.

* Rancher*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We do pints of beef, . . . my wife won't eat beef, . . . so it is all mine.

It averages right at 1 lb per jar, . . . 

I make soup, chili, spaghetti, or whatever with it, . . . or can just sit down with a fork and get fat.

Because I DID IT, . . . I know what's in it, . . . so I'm really happy with my canning.

Beef plus lids are my only expenses as the jars are all re-usable time and time again.

Plus, . . . don't have to thaw anything out the night before, . . . just grab a jar and start cooking.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We tried a few different brands of canned meat and although more expensive than most, we prefer the Brinkman's products. Beef, chicken, pork, turkey, broths, soups, etc. My lovely bride tries new "prepper recipes" once or twice a week and she's come up with some outstanding meals using only long term storables.
We've tossed around the idea of canning our own, but we both work 50-60 hours a week and spend most of the remaining time taking care of my 88 year old mom who lives an hour away, so for any other time we can find the last thing we're thinking about is preserving meat


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bumping this, only to add, that I also have taste tested Kirkland ground beef, and it is ok. Gets pretty good if you brown it a little more, and add some spices.
I haven't tried the shredded beef, but the "roast beef in gravy is the bomb". I eat about a can a month, over instant rice or instant mashed potatoes at work.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have it on my shelf

I called and chatted to them about the expiration/best by date.. the lady explained they are mandated by the feds to give it an expiration at a set time.. BUT it will stay good for LONG after that

as to cheaper to do it yourself????
For the price, I like to have it in a metal can not a glass jar.. and by the time you count time, energy, fuel, container, etc... I would think it is cheaper to buy it canned

it is great for making beef enchiladas, spaghetti, shepherds pie, .. it is hard to use to make meatloaf, hamburgers

I give keystone a A++ for price and quality


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have Keystone in stock too. Wife doesn't like it , but she will thank me when the power goes out and we have to toss everything in the freezer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We bought a case of Keystone online from the factory a few years back. Still good last we tried a can. Makes an edible sloppy joe..chili with beans...and real good vegetable beef soup. No complaints. Havent tried any other brands.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

25% of the pig population has died off the past two months, which surly will drive up the ham prices.

My wife just told me that *Dollar General stores* will be running a special for the* three days beginning tomorrow.*(Nov. 14th)

Their regular price for a *16 ounce canned ham* is about $3.50. The special price is *$2.00 each*. There is no limit or coupon requirement.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this, I just picked up 8 cans, two kinds, smoked and hickory smoked. Best used by date is between March and August of 2024. @ jimcosta


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried some Underwood deviled ham yesterday. Not horrible, with some mayo it's actually pretty good. Smelled like a can of cat food when I opened it, maybe I should try that too since this wasn't too bad. I will probably add a few cans to my stores, but it won't be a high volume item.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I tried some Underwood deviled ham yesterday. Not horrible, with some mayo it's actually pretty good. Smelled like a can of cat food when I opened it, maybe I should try that too since this wasn't too bad. I will probably add a few cans to my stores, but it won't be a high volume item.


I haven't had Underwood Deviled ham in awhile. Its not bad for a quick sandwich. I have taste worse canned meat. I like it better with spicy mustard.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just grabbed about 8 cans, 4 of each, and one SPAM, will fry them side by side, and have the wife tell me what I LIKE BEST..
No, its funny, just last night she wanted to fry some spam and couldn't find any.
And they were 2$ each.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

So exactly how many years is canned beef good for? I read an article on Spam and the original flavor supposedly is good for about 8 years while some flavors were a lot less. The peppered spam was only good for about 2 years.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Elvis said:


> So exactly how many years is canned beef good for? I read an article on Spam and the original flavor supposedly is good for about 8 years while some flavors were a lot less. The peppered spam was only good for about 2 years.


Don't know why flavor would have an effect on shelf life, but It will be dated, eaten and rotated, now in a "KAWABUNGA situation" I would be very careful of exp dates and check for bulging cans, whatever, you know. Maybe even feed some to the "slaves I have acquired" after the fun starts, see if they get sick or die..


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Thursday I purchased 50 cans for my clan.

If anyone is still interested, the Dollar General half price sale on their 16 oz canned hams ends today.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Dollar General canned ham, at room temp seems fairly firm, once fried to even crispy on the outside was on the mushy side for my taste. Probably the fat content, still worth $2 but would not pay $3.50 for it. Will use it for scrambled eggs and such, but not alone for a sandwich.

P.S. needs a fair amount of seasoning.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I appear to be the odd man here. The food preps for my clan is concerned with one issue only - to keep us alive.
My appreciation for the canned hams (Spam) is for its protein and fat as well as its cheap price.

I don't care if it is made from chicken lips not completely devoured by an ugly tree legged hog just before it was butchered. To me it is an *inexpensive can of life* and will probably be a welcomed change from the normal bi-daily source of protein for us served up as beans and rice yielding protein and calories galore. Even if it does taste a bit flat I am sure it will be a welcomed change. Come to think about it, that could be said about most anything that is affordable (currently in inventory) and delivers the nutritional goods that hits the table.

In a true chaos period it is doubtful that we will ever see bread for a sandwich so it will be served mostly over rice (calories) or in a soup.

Our plan was to get prepared fast and cheaply so that we could then say "We are ready." Then as time goes by we can add the flavor, appearance appeal and caviar. And yes, maybe some day even add the bread. But in the meantime, we are ready.

I know this may go against the grain of others that want it done perfectly. But I had 15 people looking at me for safety. So I cut corners.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> 25% of the pig population has died off the past two months, which surly will drive up the ham prices.
> 
> My wife just told me that *Dollar General stores* will be running a special for the* three days beginning tomorrow.*(Nov. 14th)
> 
> Their regular price for a *16 ounce canned ham* is about $3.50. The special price is *$2.00 each*. There is no limit or coupon requirement.


My wife just told me the above sale will continue this Thursday, (Nov. 21), Friday and Saturday.


----------

